# What brand .17 bullet is this?



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wondering if someone who reloads .17 Remington can help me with this. I picked up a bunch of .17 reloading supplies from a relative of a relative whose hubby passed away. Included in the bunch was a couple hundred HPs but they weren't in the original package.

I thought they were 25 grainers but because they're not as long as 25 grain Hornadys, I weighed a few and found they weigh 24.5 grains. They're 0.503 inches long compared to the Hornadys which are 0.578.

I checked the 'net and couldn't find any manufacturer which turned out 24.5 grain bullets. Anyone have any idea what brand of bullets these might be?

Thanks, Saskcoyote


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sask, i think i've heard of some20'something .5's possably nagels or kindler golds ???


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Post a pic or ask the question here http://www.saubier.com/ and you'll likely get a quick and correct answer.
Ditto on here:http://www.coyotegods.com/


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

do they have a flat base or a boatail?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

phutch, with a little help from SoDakbearfan, the mystery seems to be solved. The bullet appears to be a Remington 25-grain PLHP. I posted pictures of it on the Reloading/Ammunition forum under the same topic if you care to take a look.


----------

